# Las Vegas super show 2014



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Who going  let's get this roll call going


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

need to get ahold of a few registration forms first.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

I sent in my son's pre-reg on Monday.
Baby Steps- LegionS B.C


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

I'll be there but I might not take anything if I can find a way to take the bike there the bike will be there


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> I'll be there but I might not take anything if I can find a way to take the bike there the bike will be there


 U say that every year and u bring ur bikes lol


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Can anyone mail me a registration form?


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*I will be going to the show this year. *


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I might show up....


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah ill believe it when , i see both of you there. Ppppffffff


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

96tein said:


> Yeah ill believe it when , i see both of you there. Ppppffffff


If I lived as close as you do, I'd be there every year!


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

toyshopcustoms said:


> If I lived as close as you do, I'd be there every year!


Only 5 hours drive for me..


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

toyshopcustoms said:


> If I lived as close as you do, I'd be there every year!


Drive faster than.... lol


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

I need some forms 2


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Just got my room today


----------



## jUsTcLOwNiNg (Jun 15, 2013)

Phoeniquera classics will be there


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

78mc said:


> Only 5 hours drive for me..


*5 hour flight for me...but I'll be there*


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

toyshopcustoms said:


> I might show up....


*yeah whatever* :loco:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

D Twist said:


> *yeah whatever* :loco:


I know one Canadian, that made me a lot of parts, who would be very upset if I didn't show up.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

toyshopcustoms said:


> I know one Canadian, that made me a lot of parts, who would be very upset if I didn't show up.


*Damn right I will be!! * 
*All the parts, plating, engraving and paint look amazing, I can't wait to see it all together in person. *


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

toyshopcustoms said:


> Can't wait to see everyone again i miss vegas.I will be staying at the golden nugget....me and dtwist sharing a single room can't wait to show him a good time.



wft are you okay?


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

D Twist said:


> *5 hour flight for me...but I'll be there*


It would be a 45 min flight for me. But if I didn't take my son's bike. I would hear it all weekend...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

I will be taking Riddler Resurrected this year...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Evil threat will be in the house


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Evil threat will be in the house


×2


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

78mc said:


> It would be a 45 min flight for me. But if I didn't take my son's bike. I would hear it all weekend...


*
I'm looking forward to seeing his bike *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

whos going for titles?


----------



## Omobc (Jul 23, 2012)

Chicano's Obsession will be there with new upgrades


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> whos going for titles?


You should bring your bike to El Paso TX in August and qualify it .


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

Omobc said:


> Chicano's Obsession will be there with new upgrades


I migt but I heard Linville is coming strong


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

I might be there busting out something with something old school.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Anyone rolling to vegas from nor cal that can help a homie of mine with a lift to the show and back hmu,he is in bakersfield, he has a bike that will be in pieces and is willing to pay 100 for gas there and back, so lmk


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> I migt but I heard Linville is coming strong


Just a lil strong..... Okay, maybe a lot


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

D Twist said:


> *
> I'm looking forward to seeing his bike *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Omobc (Jul 23, 2012)

Chicano's obsession will be getting new parts and display for Vegas


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

D Twist said:


> *I will be going to the show this year. *


 i,ll be there to but i wont bring the bike this year still i cant wait to see you there !! uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

LIL_RIVI_72 said:


> Anyone rolling to vegas from nor cal that can help a homie of mine with a lift to the show and back hmu,he is in bakersfield, he has a bike that will be in pieces and is willing to pay 100 for gas there and back, so lmk



sneek peeks?????:ninja:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

If everything goes smoothly valley cruisers bike club will be out there with a new 12" bike and my sons 16" first love with some upgrades.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Room reserved yesterday and registration going out tomarrow.  Endless Passion B.C Bakersfield ca, E Los Angeles ca,Douglas Wy, Bullhead city AZ, and Eugene OR will be there


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

Dia de Los Muertos Ready :thumbsup:


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

uffin:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Alexp59 said:


> Dia de Los Muertos Ready :thumbsup:


Can't wait to see that new color! Lol jk


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Will be in need of two extra wrist bands for a few members that want to go, lmk


----------



## Omobc (Jul 23, 2012)

Alexp59 said:


> Dia de Los Muertos Ready :thumbsup:


Can't wait to see your bike


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

:loco:


toyshopcustoms said:


> Can't wait to see that new color! Lol jk


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

Omobc said:


> Can't wait to see your bike


 Stop by and say hi HOMIES :h5:


----------



## Omobc (Jul 23, 2012)

More upgrades to come for Chicano's Obsession


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

decided to take my bike


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> decided to take my bike
> View attachment 1368570


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Anybody know when the deadline is for this show.? 
Should i even bother sending my reg out today.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

96tein said:


> Anybody know when the deadline is for this show.?
> Should i even bother sending my reg out today.


Just send it... I'll have **** bring you a T-shirt..


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

96tein said:


> Anybody know when the deadline is for this show.?
> Should i even bother sending my reg out today.


8/22/14


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

96tein said:


> Anybody know when the deadline is for this show.?
> Should i even bother sending my reg out today.


You better make it! We gotta get some drinks!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

send it now not day of dead line


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Cant wait, gonna be a good one :yes:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> Cant wait, gonna be a good one :yes:


long time no see dro


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Can not make deadline, says has to be there by the 22, no way to do online and i am still waiting to get paid. Sucks workin your ass off every day to barely get by. 
Looks like no show again this year.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

96tein said:


> Can not make deadline, says has to be there by the 22, no way to do online and i am still waiting to get paid. Sucks workin your ass off every day to barely get by.
> Looks like no show again this year.


 get some wrist bands and come chill with the homies, not always about competing and taking home trophies, im going to see old friends, make some new ones and spend time with my family


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I've seen no pictures on here but heard that they are on Facebook (I don't have it)..... Lunch Money qualified and so did a couple of bikes.... KandyShop coming strong!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

toyshopcustoms said:


> I've seen no pictures on here but heard that they are on Facebook (I don't have it)..... Lunch Money qualified and so did a couple of bikes.... KandyShop coming strong!


you havenothing to worry about bike king. 210 440 5463 ill text you pics


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Anybody registered and not able to make it now.... 
P.m. me asap or even if you registered going but not taking your bike now, i need atleast one registration for bike indoor or outdoor does not. Matter. To me. 
They all know me at the lrm shows so i can not exactly say i am someone else hahahhah


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Three weeks until setup Friday!!! Can't wait! Ready for the long haul again.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

got my room booked cant wait ill be setting up sunday morning cuz im outdoors this years unless some one saves me a spot for the team cali line up .... see you all in vegas


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm still painting. Bringing what I have. No expectations.


----------



## Omobc (Jul 23, 2012)

Has anybody gotten their confirmation letter?


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Omobc said:


> Has anybody gotten their confirmation letter?


No, I called, they just started the approval process Monday. Your checks won't be cashed unless you're accepted.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Omobc said:


> Has anybody gotten their confirmation letter?


No, I called, they just started the approval process Monday. Your checks won't be cashed unless you're accepted.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

I sent change that I got from turning in my cans


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

when i sent mine in i asked for outdoors lol so it wont be hard for them to decide plus i been indoors for 3 years since im not paying for use of power outlet im good outdoors


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

MANNY BIKE SHOP COMPTON


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

he should get the award lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

looks like my bike will not be in Vegas this year but i did hook some one up with my pre reg..... so i will go just to check it out


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> looks like my bike will not be in Vegas this year but i did hook some one up with my pre reg..... so i will go just to check it out


Damn.... Well that sucks. 

Getting closer to the show.... Can't wait, looking forward to the competition. Looking forward to hanging out with my team and family in Vegas, fun times.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

toyshopcustoms said:


> Damn.... Well that sucks.
> 
> Getting closer to the show.... Can't wait, looking forward to the competition. Looking forward to hanging out with my team and family in Vegas, fun times.


ill still be there thou 
so it will be fun hanging out with you guys


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

LIL_RIVI_72 said:


> Will be in need of two extra wrist bands for a few members that want to go, lmk[/QUOTE
> 
> TTT


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Just started my display, getting ready for next year hahaha


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Made y reservation today no bikes so just going to check out the show and talk to some cool people.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

madrigalkustoms said:


> Made y reservation today no bikes so just going to check out the show and talk to some cool people.


same here bro no bike this year i wanna go and have some fun


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

Whos ready for Vegas? I'm not


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Be back 2015 uffin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Lrm fucking up. We got at least 15 bikes and 10 plus cars to.


----------



## Omobc (Jul 23, 2012)

Got denied for Vegas :/ hopefully next year I could make it


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> Whos ready for Vegas? I'm not


Been ready since Fresno! Can't wait!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Omobc said:


> Got denied for Vegas :/ hopefully next year I could make it


us 2 got denied been going for years fuck it we r not going any more joe ray said our entrys r not lowrider standards wow o well their loss


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

that sucks


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Post pics. Lets see em


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Omobc said:


> Got denied for Vegas :/ hopefully next year I could make it


hey we did to dont fill bad...  homie


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

there always Budweiser super show sept 27th in woodland ca...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

who eles been denied


----------



## Omobc (Jul 23, 2012)

Clown Confusion said:


> who eles been denied


I was denied


----------



## Omobc (Jul 23, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> hey we did to dont fill bad...  homie


 I just feel bad cuz it would of been my first time, and it was suppose to be a birthday gift. Hopefully I'll be there next year and show lowrider magazine my bike does reach super show criteria


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Omobc said:


> I just feel bad cuz it would of been my first time, and it was suppose to be a birthday gift. Hopefully I'll be there next year and show lowrider magazine my bike does reach super show criteria


If there is a next year. People are piss


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> If there is a next year. People are piss


I bet thats like slap on the face


----------



## Omobc (Jul 23, 2012)

Even my father is pissed cuz I he knew I wanted to go


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i herd elite is boycotting


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Why are they boycotting?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

thats just what i herd ..... not to sure


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

I hear that two bikes and a couple cars that have qualified for top honors have been denied as of so far. 
I would really like to know whats really going on


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Just read on the shows and events topic that there is work being done at the venue spot so they can only take 400 entries and that they are using the does not meet criteria line on everything they send back rather than just say they can not accommodate everyone... 
Why not just find a better venue


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

"Richard Ochoa" I have been receiving calls on this huge problem the past 3 days. First and foremost even though our Arizona based Motorsport Showcase Staff judge the LRM shows which now is only the Vegas show (all others are sanctioned events) we are as upset as everyone else in the way this was done. But unfortunately I have no say with Management at LRM. My understanding is the event was moved this year to September and down sized to 420 vehicles due to work being done at the Cashman Convention Center. So they typically receive over 650 vehicles every year. This is cutting over 200 show cars due to a smaller outdoor space. I would have liked it if they tried to move. Vegas is full of convention centers but also highly expensive so that didn't happen. Due to no space, the editor had to return hundreds of apps. And I'm sure there are a majority of them that are very nice rides like yours and other friends of mine that I understand received letters saying the entry didn't meet Supershow criteria. My opinion is a very poor way of saying we can't fit your entry. It's really about space availability. And even if its about quality, then have 2 shows. One a traditional Supershow with all clubs and individuals being represented and another show, Call it the Best of Show Showcase where only winners from other shows compete. I'm sorry I have talked too long on this but we are as upset with many of you. As a car club member, these shows are our Annual Lowrider Club Conventions and it is very unfortunate this happened this year when our Arizona Supershow broke all exhibitor and attendance records. I hope we can invite Lowrider Magazine to next year's Arizona Show but it's not looking good for them at least right now?


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

What i find most intresting is the last few sentences that basically read, 
No shows next year.....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

Wonder if I will get rejected. I'll be pissed off


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> Wonder if I will get rejected. I'll be pissed off


X2


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i notice all the ones that been rejected are from down south so far


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

There doing construction @ Cashman center and instead of haveing 650 spots for cars there were only.given 400 indoor out door spots total. Small show this year.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

I haven't nothing in the mail yet.. I had to make a deal with the devil so my son could go..


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Clown Confusion said:


> i notice all the ones that been rejected are from down south so far


They hate us .....I guess they giving out of state priority. ..


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I got my confirmation today. All the way in Florida..... You guys should have yours.


----------



## 67 chevy impala (Apr 22, 2010)

Some car clubs and solo riders are gona Boycott the 2014 Super Show.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good topic


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Got mine all good in TEXAS!!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Got mian we good


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

got mine today


----------



## Omobc (Jul 23, 2012)

78mc said:


> I haven't nothing in the mail yet.. I had to make a deal with the devil so my son could go..


 please tell me you're kidding about the devil thing bro


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Well looks like we going to vegas but wait 15 FREEWAY SHUT DOWN DUE TO WASHED AWAY LOOKS LIKE CALI NOT GOING NOR WILL LOWRIDER MAG MAKE IT LOL FUCK THE SHOW


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

NOT going any more, they handled things too poorly this year, wont support their shows again until they get their shit straightened out, if that EVER does happen...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

$135 for electricity? God damn


----------



## 67 chevy impala (Apr 22, 2010)

Fuck this shows to much money$$ besides I prefer go cruzing on the blvd.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Looks like my son is going...


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

So th next question i guess would be, 
Is th I-15 going to be opened for people to Get there?
Yesterday vegas got smacked with a big storm closing a 50 mile stretch of the highway


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

I have a 4x4 diesel . I'll get there


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

96tein said:


> So th next question i guess would be,
> Is th I-15 going to be opened for people to Get there?
> Yesterday vegas got smacked with a big storm closing a 50 mile stretch of the highway


I hope they get this figured out before next week, not trying to take a detour.... Crazy that the close highways when it rains. Would happen daily in south Florida! Vegas casinos I'm sure push hard for them to reopen ASAP. $$$


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

toyshopcustoms said:


> I hope they get this figured out before next week, not trying to take a detour.... Crazy that the close highways when it rains. Would happen daily in south Florida! Vegas casinos I'm sure push hard for them to reopen ASAP. $$$


 To bad they rejected 50% of the entry's, was really hoping to meet the man him self, will keep in touch on some custom parts after vegas


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

LIL_RIVI_72 said:


> To bad they rejected 50% of the entry's, was really hoping to meet the man him self, will keep in touch on some custom parts after vegas


Sorry to hear you won't be making it to the show. Whenever you're ready for parts, just let me know. I have been doing parts here and there lately, trying to keep the quantity down to keep high quality. 

One week til I'm in Vegas! Can't wait.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cant wait to kick it with mike lol (no ****)


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

No Vegas . Ready for Sam torres Los Angeles super show .


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

2015 :thumbsup:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

azteca de oro said:


> No Vegas . Ready for Sam torres Los Angeles super show .


I will be sending my registration out as soon as it releases, see you there


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

toyshopcustoms said:


> Sorry to hear you won't be making it to the show. Whenever you're ready for parts, just let me know. I have been doing parts here and there lately, trying to keep the quantity down to keep high quality.
> 
> One week til I'm in Vegas! Can't wait.


eh its all good, next time i hit vegas they wont be ready. will do, ill be hitting up Danny aka Justdeez for some one off designs, going to be nothing but top noch on this one.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

HellBoy for sale
Make reasonable offer
And you may be taking it home from vegas with you.
Money talks


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

who won?????


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

REYXTC said:


> who won?????


Twisted Toy and the Cutlass from Texas


----------



## dark angel 2011 (Aug 4, 2011)

who took best body mods and best paint


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Any pics of the show?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

great pics :thumbsup:


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

95rangeron14z said:


> Any pics of the show?


Yup on Facebook


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

Poetic Justice won 2nd place in the 20in street category


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> View attachment 1420482


Thanks for takin pic of my bike


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> View attachment 1420482


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ATX YOU GOT ROBBED FOR 1ST HOW CAN A REG BIKE FROM USO WIN. PURPLE


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

IT IS WAT IT IS I AIN'T TRIPPIN I HADDA GOOD TIME


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> ATX YOU GOT ROBBED FOR 1ST HOW CAN A REG BIKE FROM USO WIN. PURPLE


We should get Warren Wong to judge the 2015 show


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Kiloz said:


> We should get Warren Wong to judge the 2015 show


Good Luck..


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

How are you able to get away with having a 3 stage candy paint job on a street bike? Not try to cause any issues just curious. 


ATX said:


> Poetic Justice won 2nd place in the 20in street category


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

wet-n-wild said:


> How are you able to get away with having a 3 stage candy paint job on a street bike? Not try to cause any issues just curious.


It's all based on body mods. Stone's trike has no mods with a candy paint job and patterned out speaker box.


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

Anyone got pics of the street bikes from vegas


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

Good topic


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

There was some beautiful bikes at the show


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

any more pics. I seen some on IG


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

SHOUT OUT TO KANDYSHOP THANKS FOR TRAILERING MY BIKE TO VEGAS AND BACK


----------

